# Mysia



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

VLCC built in Japan(?) and taken in the Firth of Clyde in May 1974 when many such ships used the Clyde/s deep waters to lay up temporarily with full cargoes during the oil crisis of those years.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Foto Flite of MYSIA (shell Tankers)....


----------

